
Hackintosh Mod Used an Actual Trash Can to Look Like Apple's New Mac Pro - protomyth
http://nofilmschool.com/2014/01/hackintosh-apple-mac-pro-trash-can-mod-tonymacx86/
======
userbinator
I like how it has more I/O options than the real thing.

